
Verizon agrees to refund customers $90 million for wrongful data charges - lotusleaf1987
http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/03/verizon-agrees-to-refund-customers-90-million-for-wrongful-data/
======
smokey_the_bear
In California, if a landlord tries to withhold the deposit illegally, they're
liable for 3x the amount. I wish there was a similar penalty for monthly bills
like this.

------
bbatsell
Pretty impressive. David Pogue has been beating this drum for a while, too; he
should get some credit for calling attention to the issue.

------
izendejas
On a related note: All of you on AT&T plans, be on the lookout for unjustified
charges on text messaging plans. I had at least two cases in which I was
charged an extra $0.30 for text messages 198, 199, and 200 of a 200 text
messaging plan.

I'm not sure how to explain this bug--or theft? Perhaps their famous "AT&T
Free Msg's" (promoting services, for example) get counted once you pass your
limit? Either way, this is wrong. And I know they are wrong because I was
redeemed $0.30. I then asked them to check my previous bills because I know
there was at least one more case. The service rep said I had to do that
myself. The cost of doing that would exceed $0.30 very easily, so I told the
guy to forget it and never did check (I also then switched to Verizon).

Anyone have a good place where I can share this story? I'm afraid others may
be getting charged unfairly too. I can't imagine this happening exclusively
with my account, especially if it's a bug.

------
danfitch
$2 to $6. Wow I am taking that paycheck to the bank! Everytime I got one
ofthose charges I would call and get it removed.

